# Se passer du Wifi avec l'Ipad



## balance (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je désirerais ne plus utilisé du Wifi chez moi. Es qu'il existe un câble pour
faire passer la connection internet par le connecteur 30 broches de l'ipad?

A+


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (11 Mars 2011)

balance a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je désirerais ne plus utilisé du Wifi chez moi. Es qu'il existe un câble pour
> faire passer la connection internet par le connecteur 30 broches de l'ipad?
> ...



Salut,

Tu boycotte la WIFI ???
Non je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce type de cable....
Et pas de port RJ45 sur le iPAd...

Pourquoi veux tu te passer de la wifi  si ce n'est pas indiscret ?


----------



## balance (11 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Bien sur l'industrie mettrait pas sur le marché quelque chose de dangereux mais
sa me semble pas très bon toutes ces ondes qui nous entourent. Surtout que maintenant j'ai un petit garçon.

A+


----------



## Sonny972 (11 Mars 2011)

Tu as pensé au Wifi du voisin ? Et celui du propriétaire de ton resto/bar/café préféré ? Celui du centre commercial ? Celui des écoles ? Celui des bâtiments administratifs ? Celui qui se propage dans la rue ? Ah et tu as pensé aux ondes qu'émet régulièrement ton portable ? Et celui du voisin ? Celui [bis] ?

Crois moi, si tu dois attraper un cancer du aux ondes, tu l'auras  .






			
				balance a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur l'industrie mettrait pas sur le marché quelque chose de dangereux



C'est mal connaitre l'industrie l'ami .


----------



## fpoil (11 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]cxdjfOkPu-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## balance (12 Mars 2011)

Je vais bientôt vivre en campagne ou je serais moin exposé aux ondes. Mais c'est pas au cause de ca que je d'éménage 

Mais c'est vrai qu'actuellement notre appartement est traversé par les réseaux des voisins. Dans ma nouvelle demeure je voudrais éviter les ondes


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2011)

Tu ne peux échapper aux ondes. Le soleil balance des ondes en permanence.

C'est la multiplication qui peut être nocive. À faibles doses, donc une seule WIFI chez toi, loin des autres, ne pose aucun problème.

Franchement, je pense que tu n'es pas obligé de tout couper pour espérer vivre mieux.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Tu ne peux échapper aux ondes. Le soleil balance des ondes en permanence.
> 
> C'est la multiplication qui peut être nocive. À faibles doses, donc une seule WIFI chez toi, loin des autres, ne pose aucun problème.
> 
> Franchement, je pense que tu n'es pas obligé de tout couper pour espérer vivre mieux.



C'est un long débat très documenté maintenant qui ne peut pas se résumer d'une façon aussi expéditive... 
Il y a beaucoup d'études contradictoires, et on ne peut plus se contenter de "penser que".
Nos amis anglais sont beaucoup plus prudents que nous, en particulier vis à vis des enfants.
Le problème, c'est qu'on sera certain de quelque chose dans 20 à 40 ans...
Alors dire à quelqu'un que le WiFi ne représente aucun risque pour la santé humaine, c'est totalement faux sur un plan scientifique. On est quasiment sûr du contraire, en fait. Le problème, c'est le niveau de risque, qui paraît faible à très faible et s'exprimer sur le long/très long terme et semble donc parfaitement acceptable, en tout cas pour des adultes.
Pour les enfants, le problème est un peu différent, et les anglais, par exemple, ont interdit le WiFi dans bon nombre d'écoles.
Bref, on ne sait rien de très concret dans l'état actuel des connaissance, et, hélas, il semble que seul le temps nous éclairera un peu.
Alors que quelqu'un veuille se passer du WiFi, c'est un choix, contraignant, sûrement un peu excessif en l'état actuel des connaissances, mais peut-être pas (surtout s'il a des enfants en bas âge), et parfaitement respectable.


----------



## kriso (13 Mars 2011)

Salut,
Ce que je fais, c'est 2 routeurs en cascade.
Le premier reçoit l'adsl, la bgtv, les réseaux câblés.
Le second, me sert pour augmenter le nombre de PC raccordés en filaire + de routeur wifi.
La nuit ou quand je n'ai pas besoin de wifi, (toi ce serait quand ton enfant est dans les parages ) je coupe le 2d routeur et donc plus d'émission mais quand même du réseau pour les autres PC, enfin Mac !


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Mars 2011)

Pas bête, les deux routeurs en cascade...


----------



## arbaot (13 Mars 2011)

sinon tu connecte ton mac en Ethernet et tu partage ton accès internet via airport (tuto)
quand tu as besoin/pas besoin du Wifi (tu active/désactive airport via la barre de menu)


ce que je fait depuis 10 mois


----------



## boodou (13 Mars 2011)

Quel est l'intérêt d'un appareil nomade tel que l'iPad si c'est pour y brancher un câble ???

:mouais:


----------



## kriso (15 Mars 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt d'un appareil nomade tel que l'iPad si c'est pour y brancher un câble ???
> 
> :mouais:



Ben au cas où tu n'as pas besoin de plus qu'un iPad et que tu puisses l'utiliser avec les deux modes ethernet et wifi.
Wifi, si tu n'as pas le choix, ethernet quand tu peux... ou l'inverse, chacun des deux modes ayant ses avantages et ses inconvénients...
Je procède ainsi trés régulièrement avec mon MBP et si je pouvais je ferais pareil avec mon iPad.


----------



## fpoil (15 Mars 2011)

Une autre solution : partage de connexion via le bluetooh, moindre portée, pas de fil à la patte...


----------



## boodou (15 Mars 2011)

kriso a dit:


> Ben au cas où tu n'as pas besoin de plus qu'un iPad et que tu puisses l'utiliser avec les deux modes ethernet et wifi.
> Wifi, si tu n'as pas le choix, ethernet quand tu peux... ou l'inverse, chacun des deux modes ayant ses avantages et ses inconvénients...
> Je procède ainsi trés régulièrement avec mon MBP et si je pouvais je ferais pareil avec mon iPad.



Donc si tu pouvais utiliser un iPhone avec un câble ethernet, tu le ferais ?


----------



## drs (15 Mars 2011)

Juste deux ou trois réflexions...

Vouloir se passer du wifi, pourquoi pas, bien que je ne pense pas, à la vue des différents avis, que cela soit réellement justifié.

Mais, en dehors du wifi, on peu trouver pele mele:
- les fours micro ondes (utilisant les mêmes fréquences que le wifi)
- le bluetooth
- les téléphones portables
- les antennes gsm
- les antennes radios
- les ondes électro magnétiques...

Alors on fait quoi? on va tous vivre dans une grotte?


----------



## Sonny972 (15 Mars 2011)

T'inquiète, c'est pour se donner bonne conscience lorsque les cancers surgiront.


----------



## Queerasfolk (15 Mars 2011)

C'est vrai qu'échapper aux ondes, c'est très difficile...

La dernière fois que j'ai lancé un scan, mon ordi a découvert que 126 réseaux wifi traversaient mon appart... (donc 5 sont émis par moi)...


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mars 2011)

drs a dit:


> Juste deux ou trois réflexions...
> 
> Vouloir se passer du wifi, pourquoi pas, bien que je ne pense pas, à la vue des différents avis, que cela soit réellement justifié.
> 
> ...



"Penser que" n'a pas sa place ici. Bien sûr, tu as raison, le fait est là : on n'échappe aux différents rayonnements (naturels bien sûr, mais aussi humain).
Il n'est pas question non plus, en l'état actuel des connaissances, de s'en passer.
Rester vigilant, prendre un minimum de précautions n'est pas non plus une attitude, délirante, surtout quand on sait que les conséquences des interactions des ces ondes avec le vivant (car ces interactions existent, ça personne ne peut le nier : met ta tête dans un four micro-onde ou passe dans un faisceau radar, tu m'en diras des nouvelles...) se déclareront dans 20 à 40 ans, voir 50 ans.
Par exemple, mettre du wifi partout à Paris, dans les parcs et y exposer nos enfants dans les aires de jeu pour que 2 ou 3 étudiants puissent surfer au soleil, je trouve ça moyen.
Lis quelques rapports à propos du WiFi ou du GSM publiés par, en particulier, les anglais (et leur académie des sciences), qui, pourtant, mettent du WiFi partout, ils sont accablants pour certains. 
Quand on interroge l'ancien "directeur" de la British Science Academy (qui s'est beaucoup intéressé à la chose, et est loin d'être sénile) et qu'on lui demande "Metteriez-vous du WiFi chez vous en présence de vos petits enfants et qu'il répond "No, certainly not", ben moi, ça me fait réfléchir.
D'autres études sont très optimistes (je pense à certains papiers espagnols). Dommage qu'on se soit aperçu, que derrière, il y avait d'énormes conflits d'intérêt entre les auteurs et les opérateurs télécom et certains industriels...
Et puis, sachons enfin apprendre du passé. Va expliquer tes certitudes aux ingénieurs (et autres personnels) qui ont bossé dans le pacifique pour le développement de l'armement nucléaire français, à qui on a expliqué l'absence total de danger, qui étaient pourtant des gens avertis de la choses et donc totalement convaincus de la thèse officielle, et qui meurent u à un de leucémies...

Bon ceci dit, nous, les médecins, on n'a de leçons à donner à personne. On commence seulement à s'intéresser à la radioprotection des patients qu'on bombarde de rayons-X pour un oui ou pour un non (et là, pas d'incertitudes sur le danger...). Faut vous défendre les gars...


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (18 Mars 2011)

[...] le Wi-Fi a été officiellement déconseillé, voire interdit dans des écoles en Angleterre, en Allemagne et en Autriche. Au Canada, deux universités (Université de LakeHead et Université de L'Ontario) en ont interdit l'installation. En France, cinq bibliothèques parisiennes ont débranché leurs installations Wi-Fi après que plusieurs membres du personnel se sont déclarés incommodés (fin 2008, ces bornes ont été rebranchées après audit technique des sites). La Bibliothèque nationale de France, qui a décidé d'appliquer le principe de précaution, a choisi l'alternative filaire par le biais d'une liaison Ethernet, multipliant les possibilités de connexion par prise-broche RJ-45 dans ses salles de lecture. [...]

Wikipedia vaut ce qu'il vaut mais bon, les faits sont là.
Il ne faut pas être parano non plus mais certaines petits gestes tout simples permettent de limiter notre exposition à ses fameuses ondes (kit main libre, éviter d'appeler dans le TGV à 250km/h,etc...)!

Pour ce qui est du wi-fi, j'ai choisi d'acheter une borne airport express. Quand je veux du wifi, il me suffit d'appuyer sur la télécommande de la prise télécommandée. Le wifi s'active en moins d'une minute.



arbaot a dit:


> sinon tu connecte ton mac en Ethernet et tu partage ton accès internet via airport (tuto)
> quand tu as besoin/pas besoin du Wifi (tu active/désactive airport via la barre de menu)
> 
> 
> ce que je fait depuis 10 mois


 
Pas mal ta méthode, et gratuite!


----------



## Raccer (18 Mars 2011)

Voici une alternative pas mal intéressante http://www.dlinkgreen.com/greenproducts.asp

Des routeur Wifi qui se désactive losque pas utilisé. On peut aussi gerer les période d'utilisation.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Mars 2011)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> [...] le Wi-Fi a été officiellement déconseillé, voire interdit dans des écoles en Angleterre, en Allemagne et en Autriche. Au Canada, deux universités (Université de LakeHead et Université de L'Ontario) en ont interdit l'installation. En France, cinq bibliothèques parisiennes ont débranché leurs installations Wi-Fi après que plusieurs membres du personnel se sont déclarés incommodés (fin 2008, ces bornes ont été rebranchées après audit technique des sites). La Bibliothèque nationale de France, qui a décidé d'appliquer le principe de précaution, a choisi l'alternative filaire par le biais d'une liaison Ethernet, multipliant les possibilités de connexion par prise-broche RJ-45 dans ses salles de lecture. [...]
> 
> Wikipedia vaut ce qu'il vaut mais bon, les faits sont là.
> Il ne faut pas être parano non plus mais certaines petits gestes tout simples permettent de limiter notre exposition à ses fameuses ondes (kit main libre, éviter d'appeler dans le TGV à 250km/h,etc...)!
> ...



Voilà.
Complètement d'accord. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, faites une petite recherche sur PubMed.
On nous nous sert le principe de précaution pour des débilités, quand ça arrange bien les politiques et/ou les industriels (cf l'année dernière avec la grippe), mais quand ça touche des groupes de pression puissants, plus rien, tout va bien, y'a rien à voir, aucune question à se poser...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h01 ----------




Raccer a dit:


> Voici une alternative pas mal intéressante http://www.dlinkgreen.com/greenproducts.asp
> 
> Des routeur Wifi qui se désactive losque pas utilisé. On peut aussi gerer les période d'utilisation.



Connaissais pas. Merci pour l'info. Comme quoi des fils apparemment anodins permettent de glaner des information bien intéressantes...


----------



## Laurent Fignon (18 Mars 2011)

Un iPad est un appareil nomade pour lequel la connexion au réseau internet ne peut se faire que par Wi-Fi (ou BT, mais ça ne change rien au problème).

On peut limiter les expositions au WiFi dans son domicile en ne l'activant que lorsqu'on en a besoin, et pas besoin d'appareil green de la mort qui tue pour ça, mais il suffit de faire fonctionner ses neurones deux secondes...

Un Mac connecté au réseau internet via un modem ethernet ADSL ou câble. Quand on veut surfer sur le net avec son iPad, on active le WiFi sur son Mac, on active le partage de connexion WiFi et on crée un réseau "ad hoc"...

Quand au fond du problème (le WiFi est-il nocif), il faut être logique et si on se dit que "c'est possible", il faut aussi ensuite purger notre environnement de tout ce qui est largement aussi/plus nocif :

-> Rayonnements :
Plus de téléphone GSM
Plus de téléphone DECT
Plus de GPS dans la voiture

-> Alimentation :
Plus aucun légume/fruit non bio
Plus de viande d'animaux gavés aux hormones et autres antibiotiques

-> Micro-particules :
Ne plus se promener en ville pour ne plus respirer de PM<2,5
Ne plus acheter de voiture diesel...

-> Irradiation :
Proscrire le granite dans son habitation
Faire un relevé d'émission de radon avant d'acheter sa nouvelle maison... et donc fuir la Bretagne, les Vosges et le Massif Central...

etc.



Laurent F


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (18 Mars 2011)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> On peut limiter les expositions au WiFi dans son domicile en ne l'activant que lorsqu'on en a besoin, et pas besoin d'appareil green de la mort qui tue pour ça, mais il suffit de faire fonctionner ses neurones deux secondes...
> Un Mac connecté au réseau internet via un modem ethernet ADSL ou câble. Quand on veut surfer sur le net avec son iPad, on active le WiFi sur son Mac, on active le partage de connexion WiFi et on crée un réseau "ad hoc"...



A toi de faire fonctionner tes neurones... Nous n'avons pas tous forcement un Mac à disposition.

Quant au reste du contenu de ton message, il me semble bien du même acabit. On ne parle pas de revenir à la nature en rejetant tout ce qui est potentiellement nuisible pour tenter de vivre jusqu'à 140ans dans une grotte, mais juste de limiter l'exposition à, en l'occurrence, des ondes sur lesquelles nous n'avons aucun recul. 
Déjà en coupant le wifi la nuit, cela réduit lexposition par 2, téléphoner avec un Kit main libre également Enfin bref.

De plus, l'auteur de se topic est maman (ou papa) d'un petit garçon. Raison de plus pour, au moins, y réfléchir.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Mars 2011)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> A toi de faire fonctionner tes neurones... Nous n'avons pas tous forcement un Mac à disposition.
> 
> Quant au reste du contenu de ton message, il me semble bien du même acabit. On ne parle pas de revenir à la nature en rejetant tout ce qui est potentiellement nuisible pour tenter de vivre jusqu'à 140ans dans une grotte, mais juste de limiter l'exposition à, en l'occurrence, des ondes sur lesquelles nous n'avons aucun recul.
> Déjà en coupant le wifi la nuit, cela réduit l&#8217;exposition par 2, téléphoner avec un Kit main libre également&#8230; Enfin bref.
> ...



Ben oui...
Et je rajouterais que ce n'est pas parce que des risques existent que ça justifie d'en rajouter... C'est complèment absurde comme raisonnement. Au contraire il y en a assez comme ça pour chercher à les limiter... 
Cher Laurent Fignon, te vaccine surtout pas, ne vérifie pas ton cholestérol et ne fais surtout pas de sport, puisque de toute façon, il y a le cancer...


----------



## Sonny972 (19 Mars 2011)

Le raisonnement de Laurent Fignon n'est pas vraiment absurde. Il énonce simplement des fait. Lorsque l'on vit au milieu de Paris (exemple parmi tant d'autres), couper son Wifi en prévention des maladies ne sert strictement à rien. C'est comme un fumeur qui un jour arrête de fumer mais passe son temps jour et nuit avec des fumeurs.

Après, on ne dit pas au créateur du topic de ne pas le faire. Juste que, suivant son lieu d'habitation cela sera plus ou moins utile (parce que s'il vit en campagne, c'est une bonne chose).


----------



## Laurent Fignon (19 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben oui...
> Et je rajouterais que ce n'est pas parce que des risques existent que ça justifie d'en rajouter... *C'est complèment absurde comme raisonnement*. Au contraire il y en a assez comme ça pour chercher à les limiter...




Ouha  ! Quelle extraordinaire tolérance mon "cher confrère"  ...

Ce qui est par contre vraiment complètement ridicule, c'est que sous prétexte de "se protéger" on se prive de WiFi tout en continuant à rouler dans un véhicule diesel, de fréquenter les grands boulevards lorsque 300 véhicule rejètent leur PM<2,5, de fumer à la maison (où d'exposer son enfant au tabagisme passif) et de manger des fruits "de saison" (pommes par exemple) exposés en moyenne à plus de 40 traitements pesticides variés, de fumer et de boire 3 verres de vin/bière par jour...

(Nota, j'imagine bien que cet exemple n'a strictement aucun rapport avec l'auteur initial de la question portant sur les capacités d'un iPad à se passer de WiFi...)




> Cher Laurent Fignon, te vaccine surtout pas, ne vérifie pas ton cholestérol et ne fais surtout pas de sport, puisque de toute façon, il y a le cancer...



IL fallait oser  !
Comparer les risques inhérents à l'hypercholestérolémie et ceux induits éventuellement par une exposition au WiFi, impressionnant...

Que les dangers du WiFi existent *c'est possible*, mais compte tenu de l'ancienneté de cette technologie, du nombre considérable de personnes qui y ont été exposées, et de l'impossibilité de tirer de quelconques conclusions définitives sur les effets de cette exposition* *le risque est forcément minime, et en tout cas bien plus faible que d'autres auxquels sont soumis 99% de la population et desquels 99% de la population se contrefout !*




hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> A toi de faire fonctionner tes neurones... Nous n'avons pas tous forcement un Mac à disposition.



Les réseau had-hoc, ça se fait même avec un PC sous OuinOuin et depuis la version 95... donc effectivement je sais faire fonctionner mes neurones  ...



> Quant au reste du contenu de ton message, il me semble bien du même acabit. On ne parle pas de revenir à la nature en rejetant tout ce qui est potentiellement nuisible pour tenter de vivre jusqu'à 140ans dans une grotte, mais juste de limiter l'exposition à, en l'occurrence, des ondes sur lesquelles nous n'avons aucun recul.




Aucun recul... mais oui... 
Depuis quand existe le WiFi ? 
Combien (de millions) de personnes ont-elles été soumises à ce rayonnement depuis 15 ans? 
Quelles conséquences définitivement validées par la communauté scientifique ?

Enfin ce n'est pas parce que les Anglais prennent certaines décisions que forcément c'est bien... Va demander à une jeune femme qui présente un cancer de l'ovaire où elle préfère se faire soigner ; en Angleterre ou en France  ?




> Déjà en coupant le wifi la nuit, cela réduit l&#8217;exposition par 2,




Si ton voisin d'immeuble a placé une borne WiFi H24 dans la pièce qui jouxte ta chambre, j'en doute...




> téléphoner avec un Kit main libre également&#8230; Enfin bref.




Il est certain que téléphoner avec un kit main libre dans une voiture avec le GSM à la ceinture (ou dans la poche du veston) le tout en bout de réseau ça va protéger ton cerveau d'un éventuel échauffement passager, mais je doute que tes gonades (ou tes poumons) apprécient follement le traitement... Bref sauf à utiliser intelligemment un kit main libre (càd en en profitant pour placer le GSM très loin du corps humain), l'intérêt en pratique est plutôt limité...

Mais effectivement quand on ne sait pas de quoi on parle, il vaut mieux se taire  !




> De plus, l'auteur de se topic est maman (ou papa) d'un petit garçon. Raison de plus pour, au moins, y réfléchir.




Ai-je dit le contraire ? mais si le nouveau papa (ou maman) veut protéger efficacement la vie de son nouveau-né, il doit penser à bcp d'autres choses largement plus importantes... la bonne gestion du WiFi venant comme une "cerise sur le gâteau" une fois qu'on a pris en compte bcp d'autres risques bien plus dangereux :

- PM<2.5
- Émanations de vapeurs toxiques des mobiliers/moquettes qui envahissent nos  habitations
- Tabagisme passif
- Exposition en plein soleil en été
- Viande bourrée d'antibiotiques
- Fruits et légumes saturés de pesticides
etc.




Dr Laurent FIGNON


* On trouve de tout dans PubMed, de l'article génial à la plus sombre escroquerie intellectuelle.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2011)

- je ne vois pas en quoi mon opinion est un manque de tolérance. Je suis en totale contradiction avec ta vision des choses, je la respecte, quoi que tu puisses en croire, mais j'exprime mon total désaccord. L'intolérance c'est refuser le débat, mépriser ses contradicteurs, mais je ne crois pas l'avoir fait... Je critique tes propos, pas ta ta personne, contrairement à toi, au passage
- tu n'as voulu sélectionnner et sortir de leur contexte que des extraits très partiels des contributions précédentes, qui servent ton argumentation
- personne ici n'affirme que le wifi représente à coup sûr un danger certain, mais simplement qu'on n'en sait actuellement rien, et que la nature et l'importance de cet éventuel danger (s'il existe, personne n'en sais réellement rien, on n'est d'accord là dessus) ne sera connu que dans de nombreuses années. Et il sera trop tard.
- PubMed est une base (et même la base) de donnée bibliographique de référence indispensable à tout professionnel de santé. Savoir s'en servir et analyser la littérature médicale fait quand même partie du b-a ba de la profession... Tu pousses un peu avec ta dernière remarque...
- en ce qui concerne la culture de prévention et de réduction des risques, en France, on n'est pas près d'avancer. Mais c'est pas nouveau, et, hélas, il faut manifestement s'attendre à ce rien ne bouge avant longtemps, malgré la longue succession des catastrophes sanitaires dont on refuse d'apprendre quoi que ce soit. Ce n'est pas dirigé contre toi spécifiquement, mais une remarque générale un peu désabusée après 15 ans de soins auprès d'ugers de drogues, et autres patients dépendants.
- il n'est pas habituel de signer ses posts par Dr machin, Pr truc, Ingénieur informaticien ou je ne sais quoi, même si ta profession transparaît dans tes posts
- accessoirement je ne sais pas comment je dois comprendre les guillemets qui entourent le mot confrère à mon propos, mais bon...

Signé :
Amateur de pizzas.


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Amateur de pizzas.



En tout cas, ça, ça ne peut pas faire de mal. Un repas complet, prêt maché en quelques bouchés. Le top. 

Si on était sur Facebook, j'aurais, mais que j'étais FAN


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> En tout cas, ça, ça ne peut pas faire de mal. Un repas complet, prêt maché en quelques bouchés. Le top.
> 
> Si on était sur Facebook, j'aurais, mais que j'étais FAN



:
Arrête, tu vas lancer une une discussion sur les dangers cachés de la pizza.


----------

